# R4 hub Cassette body bearings



## nosaj111 (Sep 19, 2008)

I need to replace the bearings on my R4 hub cassette body (Campagnolo version). I can't find the spec's on the required bearings. Is the bearing the same as the drive side bearing for the R4 hub (bearing specification: 6902) ??
Thanks..


----------



## cdrx80 (Nov 8, 2009)

6902 2RS ceramic bearings.


----------



## cdrx80 (Nov 8, 2009)

Sorry, 6901 and 6902 2RS ceramic bearings.


----------

